# Guys drooling all over....



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Girls with daring pics on social networking sites and tens of guys posting desperate comments 'wow you're so hot', 'i wanna date you, here's my mail', 'you have hot...', 'shut up man, she's mine!'... And when you look at a guy's picture there's rarely comments there.

The reason these girls post a picture like that is probably to draw attention, stroke their self esteem and have a laugh in the first place. Women are the queens of the world, and most of the time they have many potential guys to choose from. The only message these comments send to the girl is how desperate and unoriginal these guys are. Because they never get a reaction back.... So I wouldn't advise this kind of needy behavior. Girls shouldn't post pictures in bikini's and guys shouldn't be so predicatable in their response. Only say something that isn't so needy or cliche.

Am I sort of right with my *analysis*?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Royals said:


> Am I sort of right with my *analysis*?


Yes. The scenarios you describe are very undignified for everyone concerned.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with your analysis. Seeing those situations makes me feel a bit sick. Luckily, since I don't use facebook, my exposure to that part of human life is limited.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Say what you want and don't give a **** about what random onlookers think.

We all get thirsty sometimes.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes. Correct. High female narcissism, self-obsession.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Royals said:


> Girls with daring pics on social networking sites and tens of guys posting desperate comments 'wow you're so hot', 'i wanna date you, here's my mail', 'you have hot...', 'shut up man, she's mine!'... And when you look at a guy's picture there's rarely comments there.
> 
> The reason these girls post a picture like that is probably to draw attention, stroke their self esteem and have a laugh in the first place. Women are the queens of the world, and most of the time they have many potential guys to choose from. The only message these comments send to the girl is how desperate and unoriginal these guys are. Because they never get a reaction back.... So I wouldn't advise this kind of needy behavior. Girls shouldn't post pictures in bikini's and guys shouldn't be so predicatable in their response. Only say something that isn't so needy or cliche.
> 
> Am I sort of right with my *analysis*?


Girls should be able to post anything they want - the reaction of others should not be a concern to them.

People shouldn't be attention-shamed for using facebook for the purpose it serves- posting pics and socializing.

Attention is not a bad thing - only on SAS it seems to be because it causes people anxiety. Some people who don't have social anxiety don't feel ashamed to be drawing attention to themselves in good ways. This is a perfectly healthy way. I'd applaud any woman/man who was courageous enough to post a swimsuit picture on her facebook.

If girls can't post bikini pics, guys should not post shirtless mirror pics.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

meepie said:


> Girls should be able to post anything they want - the reaction of others should not be a concern to them.
> 
> People shouldn't be attention-shamed for using facebook for the purpose it serves- posting pics and socializing.
> 
> ...


No one is able to post whatever they want on Facebook. But yes, if it's within the guidelines, then it should not be a concern. 
But more often than not, it is. Posting a picture of your favourite houseplant is something that would not raise much attention. Posting a picture of yourself in a bikini or any sort of a daring picture like that is something that is most likely to draw attention. And the need to draw attention is not a good thing per se. By demanding attention you sort of seek validation among your FB friends, or whatever site you might post that picture on.

Of course it is possible that some people post "high attention" pictures without any ulterior motives, but most people have some sort of a need they want to fulfill when it comes to this.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meepie said:


> Girls should be able to post anything they want - the reaction of others should not be a concern to them.
> 
> People shouldn't be attention-shamed for using facebook for the purpose it serves- posting pics and socializing.
> 
> ...


Agreed. People should be able to post whatever they want without being judged by bitter onlookers. What other people have on their Facebook shouldnt be your concern. It's also worth noting that this isn't gender specific, plenty of guys I know get similar responses when they upload pictures.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

"_Women are the queens of the world_"

Not really, no. They just give guys an erection, and since men tend be on the lookout for quick sexual gratification more than women, they're the more proactive ones in the game.

*It's true that there is some ego-boosting involved when posting hot pics. Nonetheless, this ego-boost is also somewhat mitigated to an extent.* I believe many(_most?_) guys commenting under the hot pics just view the girl as a potential esthetically-pleasing semen dumpster - which isn't necessarily the greatest compliment. I hang out with outgoing guys and they often show me pics of some of the girls they're trying to seduce, talking about them as if they were pieces meat.

"_I banged that chick, look at her pic man! So hot! She's becoming a bit needy though, look at the retarded text she just sent me, that girls is addicted to me, I'm telling ya! I'm not sticking with her for very long, but I'll still keep her contact in my phone, in case I get horny in the future and I want to lure her back in._" *Just another typical guy talk around a beer.*


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Agreed. People should be able to post whatever they want without being judged by bitter onlookers. What other people have on their Facebook shouldnt be your concern. It's also worth noting that this isn't gender specific, plenty of guys I know get similar responses when they upload pictures.


Yeah, I've seen people liking and commenting on men's pictures as well.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Eh those insecure attention-*****s aren't worth my time anyway. Give me a smart, reserved and beautiful girl anyday.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

There's no harm to posting pics of themselves and others commenting on it. If they want to use their body to pleasure others then so be it because it is no different from showing your perfect art work to others for attention or popularity .( but no one seems to complain about that)


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

marcel177 said:


> There's no harm to posting pics of themselves and others commenting on it. If they want to use their body to pleasure others then so be it because it is no different from showing your perfect art work to others for attention or popularity .( but no one seems to complain about that)


Isn't the context a bit different, like those who post those 'hot' body photos on dating sites are like leading on so many hopeless others just for the sake of boosting their own ego?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Isn't the context a bit different, like those who post those 'hot' body photos on dating sites are like leading on so many hopeless others just for the sake of boosting their own ego?


I believe those who post hot pics on dating sites want to be perceived as attractive to be able to cherry pick the most adequate partner. Unless they're just trolling and posting pics to make guys horny, but that's another story.

When it comes to social networks, it's a different story.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Royals said:


> Women are the queens of the world, and most of the time they have many potential guys to choose from.


Bless your heart.



meepie said:


> Girls should be able to post anything they want - the reaction of others should not be a concern to them.
> 
> People shouldn't be attention-shamed for using facebook for the purpose it serves- posting pics and socializing.
> 
> ...


Agreed, agreed, agreed.

For one thing, I think it's a mistake to think that all pictures like this are necessarily intended to highlight her figure or seek attention. If she's on holiday and at the beach or whatever, it's natural that the photos would show a lot of skin. Or if she's wearing a sports bra and running shorts or whatever, maybe she's been going to the gym and genuinely wants to show the evidence of her improving fitness because she's proud of it. Shockingly, an awful lot of things women do aren't done with male eyes in mind. At all. And it's wrong to think that the female body should necessarily be sexualised, just because it's visible.

Or even if this hypothetical girl is taking mirror-pic selfies of herself in her house in winter in a bikini just because she knows she looks good and wants people to take notice of it, well, _good on her_. I'll 'like' that picture. People spend too long feeling bad about themselves and being made to feel bad about themselves. When I see somebody feeling good, I'd rather try to support that than undermine it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Stop defining people by their gender. No one is a queen or a king.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Royals said:


> The only message these comments send to the girl is how desperate and unoriginal these guys are. Because they never get a reaction back....


 Regardless of what heady thought-out response you muster, the message is the same. "you make me horny, be my little cave gal".. Might as well let it all hang if you can stand it.

I don't hold anything against the general activity. I tend to avert from this sort of thing because I feel that expressing my validation could be insulting. For no reason really, because my mind is messed up that way.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Attention seeking is a bit annoying, but it's easy to ignore most of the time. It annoys me on here but not really on Facebook because Facebook is made for narcissism, but this is a mental health support site.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yeah. And the people that post those comments just look stupid, imo. It's not like they have a chance of getting or even banging them 99% of the time. There is no point, it's all for show. Just ****ing dumb.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The object is seeking affirmation. Every living creature needs that. It manifests in many ways. This is why we do what we do.

It takes a turn to narcissism when one effectively uses this as a manipulation tool, imo.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Attention seeking is a bit annoying, but it's easy to ignore most of the time. It annoys me on here but not really on Facebook because Facebook is made for narcissism, but this is a mental health support site.


I'm sorry but this just seems entirely backwards. Surely you should be _more_ tolerant of it on here seeing as "attention seeking" behaviour can be absolutely symptomatic of mental health issues. It seems as though there is this intangible definition between exposure and attention seeking, and it's perceived differently depending on how attractive that person is. Posting lots of pictures of yourself can be a sign of insecurity as well as narcissism.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

karenw said:


> A bit harsh.


I don't think so.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I'm sorry but this just seems entirely backwards. Surely you should be _more_ tolerant of it on here seeing as "attention seeking" behaviour can be absolutely symptomatic of mental health issues. It seems as though there is this intangible definition between exposure and attention seeking, and it's perceived differently depending on how attractive that person is. Posting lots of pictures of yourself can be a sign of insecurity as well as narcissism.


I don't care if they're insecure or narcissistic; it doesn't mean I don't have the right to find it annoying. It annoys me when any kind of person fishes for compliments, whether it's through posting pictures or making repetitive threads; I don't care what they look like. It's a lot more common on Facebook, so i've learned to dismiss it.

I have a feeling some sort of insult towards my appearance will be coming soon. Amirite?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't care if they're insecure or narcissistic; it doesn't mean I don't have the right to find it annoying. It annoys me when any kind of person fishes for compliments, whether it's through posting pictures or making repetitive threads; I don't care what they look like. It's a lot more common on Facebook, so i've learned to dismiss it.
> 
> I have a feeling some sort of insult towards my appearance will be coming soon. Amirite?


Well okay. It just came across as though you were saying it's less acceptable here than on Facebook.

I'm not sure what you mean by that last bit, I'm sorry if I've made any sort of comment about your appearance in the past, it certainly wasn't my intent.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol why should girls not post pictures for male attention, u never gave an explanation?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Royals said:


> Girls with daring pics on social networking sites and tens of guys posting *desperate comments* 'wow you're so hot', 'i wanna date you, here's my mail', 'you have hot...', 'shut up man, she's mine!'...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


I don't think maidens are being rescued so much here as being painted as conceited and grasping. If this is what you call white-knighting, I think one of us has the definition backwards.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that last bit, I'm sorry if I've made any sort of comment about your appearance in the past, it certainly wasn't my intent.


It's just that those sort of comments can lead to statements along the lines of, "You're just jealous because you're ugly!". That's all I was saying.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Yes. The scenarios you describe are very undignified for everyone concerned.


WOW! you're so hot!



meepie said:


> Girls should be able to post anything they want - the reaction of others should not be a concern to them.
> 
> People shouldn't be attention-shamed for using facebook for the purpose it serves- posting pics and socializing.
> 
> ...


i wanna date you here's my mail



kiirby said:


> Agreed. People should be able to post whatever they want without being judged by bitter onlookers. What other people have on their Facebook shouldnt be your concern. It's also worth noting that this isn't gender specific, plenty of guys I know get similar responses when they upload pictures.


shut up man! shes mine!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Limmy said:


> WOW! you're so hot!
> 
> i wanna date you here's my mail
> 
> shut up man! shes mine!


Ahh, so, *there* you are.

Where's the other half of my *Christmas* gift, you blithering, decrepit old prick?!?

Don't think I've forgotten.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

low said:


> Yes. Correct. High female narcissism, self-obsession.


Oh gimme a break!!

Women post pictures of themselves that they deem the most flattering. Of course they do, what do you expect?

I don't believe in posting "hot" pictures of myself only because I *hate *the praise that people heap on me when I do. I had a really flattering profile picture on FB which I changed as soon as it hit 30 likes. So awkward. Ive seen plenty of girls in bikini pics though and they clearly love the attention so what do you care?

Guys if you cant stand a little competition then stop oogling girls in bikinis' Shes obviously not your type anyway. !


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

They don't have to be "daring pics", though, and a similar response is still elicited.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Ahh, so, *there* you are.
> 
> Where's the other half of my *Christmas* gift, you blithering, decrepit old prick?!?
> 
> Don't think I've forgotten.


cheeki m8


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Royals said:


> Girls with daring pics on social networking sites and tens of guys posting desperate comments 'wow you're so hot', 'i wanna date you, here's my mail', 'you have hot...', 'shut up man, she's mine!'... And when you look at a guy's picture there's rarely comments there.
> 
> The reason these girls post a picture like that is probably to draw attention, stroke their self esteem and have a laugh in the first place. Women are the queens of the world, and most of the time they have many potential guys to choose from. The only message these comments send to the girl is how desperate and unoriginal these guys are. Because they never get a reaction back.... So I wouldn't advise this kind of needy behavior. Girls shouldn't post pictures in bikini's and guys shouldn't be so predicatable in their response. Only say something that isn't so needy or cliche.
> 
> Am I sort of right with my *analysis*?


Men will sexualize the female form no matter what she is wearing, tbh. And since women get more praise for dressing provocatively, it's only natural that some of them would want to do so...and who cares if they do? Instead of blaming the women for the behavior of men, hold the men accountable for their own actions.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I am envious of people who can actually post pictures of themselves. When I used facebook, it took me a while to post one and then I removed it a few days later because I couldn't bear looking at it anymore. If they have the confidence to post a pic of themselves half naked, good for them. I don't.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Limmy said:


> i wanna date you here's my mail


I only date alphas that make 100k a month with excellent PUA skills, sorry. :squeeze


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Stop defining people by their gender. No one is a queen or a king.


I'm a GOD!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

But why! Should I come forth with a scandalous photo with my breasts proudly on display in a push up bra? Should I? Curses!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Tinydancer20 said:


> But why! Should I come forth with a scandalous photo with my breasts proudly on display in a push up bra? Should I?


Yes.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

blue_blue said:


> so what do you care?


It's an attention seeking, superficial, generally negative trait to have and it relates to a lot of increasing sociopathy we have in society now.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, i don't mind such pics, despite never posting on them. Some people just look good, is all. Doesn't mean they are better or worse in other stuff than anyone else. Having a good trait always is a positive, whether it is somatic, mental and so on.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

low said:


> It's an attention seeking, superficial, generally negative trait to have and it relates to a lot of increasing sociopathy we have in society now.





Mersault said:


> Well, i don't mind such pics, despite never posting on them. Some people just look good, is all. Doesn't mean they are better or worse in other stuff than anyone else. Having a good trait always is a positive, whether it is somatic, mental and so on.


Stop trying to bring this back on topic. We're into serious business here.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, ok


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I disagree, anyone should feel free to wear anything they want and show it, and anyone who has a problem with it should ignore it and do their own thing. down with ****-shaming! long live freedom!


----------



## Dimmie (Nov 17, 2013)

...they reap what they sow...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Brisby said:


> Men will sexualize the female form no matter what she is wearing, tbh. And since women get more praise for dressing provocatively, it's only natural that some of them would want to do so...and who cares if they do? Instead of blaming the women for the behavior of men, hold the men accountable for their own actions.


Bingo. It may not be what people want to hear but if a guy finds a girl attractive there is very little she can do for him not to sexualize her. I find a redhead girl at work sexy and all I've ever seen her in are ugly a** green scrubs. And the day she came to work with no make up on, I still thought she was hot.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I honestly don't know why anyone cares about this. I have managed to never have a Facebook account in my life. Not one. I don't even know what a Facebook profile looks like.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Idk about you guys, but I get heaps of comments when I post pics of myself in a bikini. Ain't nothing wrong with a little self-love.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

marcel177 said:


> There's no harm to posting pics of themselves and others commenting on it. If they want to use their body to pleasure others then so be it because it is no different from showing your perfect art work to others for attention or popularity .( but no one seems to complain about that)


Which one is easier to achieve: making a "perfect" piece of art or taking a half naked picture of yourself?
Those two things aren't comparable in any way.



avoidobot3000 said:


> Idk about you guys, but I get heaps of comments when I post pics of myself in a bikini. Ain't nothing wrong with a little self-love.


Shame on you! You... ****!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the responses  Oh I may add that a lot of the times those pics are fake. Fake accounts too. Using someone's else pictures of models, or celebrities to draw attention to your profile is not really right. Because you're messing with the emotions and hearts of willing and naieve guys, or girls. 
I think anytime you use a bare chested or bikini picture there is some sort of message behind it. Because you could also be a bit more civilized and post another picture. People on here do realize that. Like someone here said, posting pictures like that is for the wrong motives. To draw attention and to evoke feelings of lust, not to start a normal interesting conversation.

I didn't say that you are not allowed to post anything you want, just advising to think about the _meaning, intention _and _resulting effect_ a picture could have.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dem girls got no junk in the trunk most of the time so it's meh. Lol


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Which one is easier to achieve: making a "perfect" piece of art or taking a half naked picture of yourself?
> Those two things aren't comparable in any way.


 What does the amount of time to achieve it has to do with your final result to finally achieve seeking attention? I am not talking about the amount of effort anyways.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Isn't the context a bit different, like those who post those 'hot' body photos on dating sites are like leading on so many hopeless others just for the sake of boosting their own ego?


Quick question, so you mean hopeless as in never having a chance with the hot female or what? ( I would misunderstand you on this part because their is many definition of hopeless)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

marcel177 said:


> What does the amount of time to achieve it has to do with your final result to finally achieve seeking attention? I am not talking about the amount of effort anyways.


Sure, if you only seek to get attention, it really doesn't matter whether you draw a few lines on a piece of paper or show off your cleavage.

But the way you were refering to art didn't sound like that to me. If an artist spends hours and hours in perfecting a piece, they really don't do that simply for gaining attention. And it is way more complicated with art anyway; publishing a piece sets it under the possible criticism too, instead of expecting just to get praise for it (like in the case of putting up daring pics on FB)


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Sure, if you only seek to get attention, it really doesn't matter whether you draw a few lines on a piece of paper or show off your cleavage.
> 
> But the way you were refering to art didn't sound like that to me. If an artist spends hours and hours in perfecting a piece, they really don't do that simply for gaining attention. And it is way more complicated with art anyway; publishing a piece sets it under the possible criticism too, instead of expecting just to get praise for it (like in the case of putting up daring pics on FB)


you really havent been in the art industries and websites to understand what I mean.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

marcel177 said:


> you really havent been in the art industries and websites to understand what I mean.


I have an art background myself, so guess I was speaking from my own point of view.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

and also i guess you thought i was refering to every artist which i wasnt. (some)


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> I have an art background myself, so guess I was speaking from my own point of view.


Yeah, i can see why and i acutally was thinking you were an artist too by the way of your respond. sorry if i was offending you from that subject. should of said from the start i was referng to some.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

Why would any girl want to post a bad picture of themselves? Guys always say they want a photo to see 'how you really look like', but depending on the angle you can either look like **** or hot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There are pictures of beautiful people everywhere. Ugly people too. Deal.

Of course women can wear and post what they want. Otherwise they'd be oppressed. Um, and not joking.

Just start one of those obsessing-over-women tumblrs and get the sweat out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think it's something wrong when people put up their pics to share with their friends, of their nights out, or whatever. That's what fb is about. Sharing stuff and keeping in contact.

*I don't even use fb anymore so I personally don't give a crap.* If it bothers people so much; find something else to do with your time instead, instead of whining. There are other social networking sites.

I've also wondered what guys actually think they'll achieve by commenting on 4000 girls pictures everyday, though. It's not gonna get them laid, or something.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I've also wondered what guys actually think they'll achieve by commenting on 4000 girls pictures everyday, though. It's not gonna get them laid, or something.


I think it is mostly just a pastime. I follow various corgis and cats on FB, and I like to comment to their pictures and "talk" with them... Though not in the same way as the guys discussed here do with women 



marcel177 said:


> Yeah, i can see why and i acutally was thinking you were an artist too by the way of your respond. sorry if i was offending you from that subject. should of said from the start i was referng to some.


No worries, it's all cool.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I've also wondered what guys actually think they'll achieve by commenting on 4000 girls pictures everyday, though. It's not gonna get them laid, or something.


But it is, I've even seen it happen even on this forum. Persistence pays off for a _lot_ of these guys, the ones it doesn't work for probably weren't going to get laid anyway. :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Elad said:


> But it is, I've even seen it happen even on this forum. Persistence pays off for a _lot_ of these guys, the ones it doesn't work for probably weren't going to get laid anyway. :stu


Persistence leads to what? Teach me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> But it is, I've even seen it happen even on this forum. Persistence pays off for a _lot_ of these guys, the ones it doesn't work for probably weren't going to get laid anyway. :stu


I guess they'll find someone desperate enough, eventually, since they have so many hooks in the sea:lol But... just commenting on pictures wont take them anywhere. They would need_ some_ kind of game.

But there really are guys who will never, ever score. They are just wasting their time.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> But there really are guys who will never, ever score. They are just wasting their time.


Well dammit! Curse me and my erroneous optimism!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

estse said:


> Well dammit! Curse me and my erroneous optimism!


Luckily for you, you are not one of _those guys_ who leave sleazy comments to half naked women all night long. Right, Mercurychrome(or however you used to spell your name)?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

estse said:


> Well dammit! Curse me and my erroneous optimism!


Ahah, why didn't he told me before


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Elad said:


> But it is, I've even seen it happen even on this forum. Persistence pays off for a _lot_ of these guys, the ones it doesn't work for probably weren't going to get laid anyway. :stu


I also see it on this forum. It makes me cringe with the cringiest of cringes, but I guess any attention is good attention when you have depression and low self esteem about yourself. People will do the needful and are aware of their motives.


----------



## franklin86 (Oct 31, 2013)

These women who post sexy pics for attention should just have sex with each person that comments on their pics. Then the world would be a better place.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

franklin86 said:


> These women who post sexy pics for attention should just have sex with each person that comments on their pics. Then the world would be a better place.


Pug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

probably offline said:


> Luckily for you, you are not one of _those guys_ who leave sleazy comments to half naked women all night long.


...Even more curious is when it's all they do here (and let's not overlook the sending of unsolicited nudes to some girls here).

Like, are you here for any other reason aside from _creeping the f*** out_ of the girls here and driving some right off the site? Do you not have *any* self-awareness or internal filter at all?

I mean, really, *Elad*, what is wrong with you???

(OK, kidding about Elad. He's innocent. Errr, I use the term "innocent" loosely. Um, but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

shycheese said:


> Why would any girl want to post a bad picture of themselves? Guys always say they want a photo to see 'how you really look like', but depending on the angle you can either look like **** or hot.


OMG this is what is do irritating about guys. They always like the pictures that a girl spends time doing (good angles, good lighting, good makeup, etc.) but then they want to see a "real life" picture. It's like obviously theyre not going like a "real" picture as much, it just doesn't have that same allure. Literally every woman looks "worse" irl and in "real" photos, compare a picture of a celebrity off the street to a pic of them in a photoshoot or on the red carpet. They always look "average" on the street, (unless they're all done up in the professional makeup of course. )


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> Luckily for you, you are not one of _those guys_ who leave sleazy comments to half naked women all night long. Right, Mercurychrome(or however you used to spell your name)?


Hey, I failed at that there leaving forever. I'm still young.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------

